# List of hybrid dogs (with pictures)



## bugmankeith (Jan 20, 2008)

Some of these dogs are pretty interesting looking, but quite a few look familiar as some types of "mixed breed" strays you find at shelters so I dont see why they breed them on purpose. If they become popular, mabye that will mean "mutts" will become more popular than purebreds and adoption at shelters will increase.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/hybriddogs.htm


----------



## JColt (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh No! Not another hybrid thread!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 21, 2008)

bugmankeith said:


> Some of these dogs are pretty interesting looking, but quite a few look familiar as some types of "mixed breed" strays you find at shelters


This is exactly what they are. They are not freaking hybrids, because the domesticated dog is ONE SPECIES. A german shepherd is the same dang species as a french poodle. Designer dogs are nothing but mutts that the general public has been convinced they should pay thousands of dollars for and purchase from backyard breeders who don't even bother with genetic testing or general bloodline health.

But heaven help you if you tell these same moron dog buyers that they should just rescue an existing dog from a shelter. Nobody wants an icky old common mutt, let's get one of those fancy new labradoodles! Hurf durf argh.


----------



## Okitasoshi (Jan 21, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> This is exactly what they are. They are not freaking hybrids, because the domesticated dog is ONE SPECIES. A german shepherd is the same dang species as a french poodle. Designer dogs are nothing but mutts that the general public has been convinced they should pay thousands of dollars for and purchase from backyard breeders who don't even bother with genetic testing or general bloodline health.
> 
> But heaven help you if you tell these same moron dog buyers that they should just rescue an existing dog from a shelter. Nobody wants an icky old common mutt, let's get one of those fancy new labradoodles! Hurf durf argh.


moron dog buyers, my my isn't somebody intolerant.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jan 21, 2008)

Okitasoshi said:


> moron dog buyers, my my isn't somebody intolerant.


Yes, I am intolerant of people who buy into a mutt-selling-scam while simultaneously refusing to rescue the exact same mutts from being put to death in shelters because they are dumb enough to be convinced that a backyard-bred labradoodle is a magical special superior hybrid breed. And not a mutt.

You better believe I'm intolerant, buddy.


----------



## GOMER113 (Jan 21, 2008)

No bulldog / schitzu mix?


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 21, 2008)

I think ALL dogs can be interesting. I dont care if there purebred or mutts.  

And yes when I saw that site I thought "well your selling dogs for high prices, when most of these "mixes" can be found at a shelter for dirt cheap, and who need a good home too."

I'm hoping some of the more common mixes with labs,retrievers,and terriers become popular because you find alot of those mixes at shelters. So the more popular those mixes become, the more the mutt shelter dogs will get noticed.

Offcourse breeding them wont help prevent more homeless dogs, but awareness of these mixed breeds might help a few shelter dogs in need of a home.


And just for kicks, I heard of a Chihuahua-rottweiler mix. I dont see how that could happen naturally.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jan 21, 2008)

bugmankeith said:


> I dont see how that could happen naturally.


veeeeery carefully, of course


----------



## bugmankeith (Jan 21, 2008)

I was thinking artificial insemination.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Jan 21, 2008)

bugmankeith said:


> I was thinking artificial insemination.


if the dad was a chihuahua, and the mom was a pretty mellow rottie, it could happen. Artificial insemination seems unlikely because I don't think there would be demand for a mix like that. 
they do use artificial insemination when creating miniature golden-doodles. mini poodle dad, golden retriever mom. its easier to mass produce designer puppies using artificial insemination than to just hope it happens naturally.


----------



## xchondrox (Jan 21, 2008)

Pocket Pits are pretty cool looking (PUGXPITBULL) They're the size of a pug but look like a pit, pretty cool. Saw afew adults at a Bully Show last year.

Their are Wolf/Domestic, Fox/Domestic hybrids which are of different species

It is unfortunatly true that you can go down to the local animal shelter/rescue and find a free healthy 'Designer' dogs all over the place, If people would only be responsible pet owners and spay/neuture their animals it would solve alot of problems.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/shiranian.htm
I have one of these.. but I really don't see why peopel think they are differnt than a mutt, mine is a little bow-legged dog, they're all the same.

The lab mixes and shepherd ect. I'm seeing are the same as anything I saw at my SPCA today  

And people pay $100's or more for these mutts when they could save a life by adopting the same thing from pound?


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 21, 2008)

What I think sucks is that for every one that fits the magic French Bulldog with Papillion ears (which I thought was adorable by the way) you probably get 5 or  other mutts that don't look like anything that will most likely be disgarded into the already over burdened animal shelter system or worse. At least if you were breeding just French Bull Dogs or Papillions you could sell all of the purebred babies and get them good homes. Or someone could just visit ANY shelter and adopt some poor dog that will be happier than hell to get a loving home. Or if you are hard up for purebreeds, there are plenty of adoption agencies for pure blood rescues as well. With all the mutts already that need homes, I cannot see making more for profits sake.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hedorah99 said:


> What I think sucks is that for every one that fits the magic French Bulldog with Papillion ears (which I thought was adorable by the way) you probably get 5 or  other mutts that don't look like anything that will most likely be disgarded into the already over burdened animal shelter system or worse. At least if you were breeding just French Bull Dogs or Papillions you could sell all of the purebred babies and get them good homes. Or someone could just visit ANY shelter and adopt some poor dog that will be happier than hell to get a loving home. Or if you are hard up for purebreeds, there are plenty of adoption agencies for pure blood rescues as well. With all the mutts already that need homes, I cannot see making more for profits sake.


Yes.. that too, I have only seen a couple "Shiranians" that look the way they are supossed to... the breeder I got mine from tried to give us her sister for free because it wasn't right she said, and it went to the pound.


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 21, 2008)

> I heard of a Chihuahua-rottweiler mix


my friend has one. the mother was the chihuaha. of course, she probably wasn't a "teacup" 

his name is MOOSE.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 22, 2008)

*love mine*

currently have the best dog i have ever owned in my 39 years and it is a designer dog.
a puggle(pug/beagle mix)and yes someone paid a ton of cash.
i saved  it when he couldn't keep it.now i want another.
go figure
andy


----------



## Ewok (Jan 23, 2008)

In other words "Hybrid Dog" is just a politically correct way to say "mutt"


In that I case I have a designer dog and he was free!


----------



## Speedy (Jan 23, 2008)

That's true! ^ lol


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 23, 2008)

I think it's sick that some people treat animals more like a *fad* than an *animal* that should be properly respected.  Then they sell these, what are essentially mutts, to people that don't know any better while the other poor dogs that are just as "hybrid" as all the rest in the shelters get put to sleep.  I know it's already been said but it's just horrible.  I've seen "mutts" in my local shelter that are 100% cuter than a Pug-a-labra-doodle-dud, and they cost a heck of a lot less.


----------

